# programm per externem tool bandbreite zuweisen?

## schrippe

ich möchte versuchen, programmen, die keine begrenzung für up/down speed haben, mit einem anderen tool, die bandbreite zu begrenzen.

gibts da was?

danke

----------

## Deever

trickle

HTH!

/dev

----------

## schrippe

jetzt mal für dumme!

----------

## golloza

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2005/02/trickle/trickle.html

----------

## boris64

```
emerge trickle
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## unix

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge trickle
> ```
> ...

 

 :Wink:  ich füge noch etwas hinzu

```

man trickle

```

----------

## amne

Weiss nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde:

```
*  net-misc/trickle [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.06

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 162 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.monkey.org/~marius/trickle/

      Description: a portable lightweight userspace bandwidth shaper

      License:     BSD

```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *amne wrote:*   

> Weiss nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde:
> 
> ```
> *  net-misc/trickle [ Masked ]
> 
> ...

 

Jaja, so kommt man auch auf über 2000 posts ...*g*

----------

## dakjo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Weiss nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde:
> 
> ```
> *  net-misc/trickle [ Masked ]
> 
> ...

 

Wie indem ich jetzt hier einfach _trickle_ sage  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *dakjo wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *amne wrote:*   Weiss nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde:
> 
> ```
> *  net-misc/trickle [ Masked ]
> 
> ...

 

Was hast Du gesagt? Hatte grad nicht hingehört...   :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Ach du meine Güte!  :Surprised: 

Könnten wir uns schlicht auf "RTFM" einigen und den Thread dann schließen?

Danke!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## rukka

Hier mal (m)eine Alternative zu net-misc/trickle  :Wink: 

Entweder das hier was auch sehr vielversprechend (und kompliziert) aussieht oder eventuell mal sys-apps/tcng anschauen, aber das Monster ist über 30MB gross!  :Shocked: 

Kann da leider nicht mitreden, habe so Probleme eigentlich nicht.

Schönes Wochenende noch, bye

----------

## misterjack

www.lartc.org oder ausgabe 02/05 von dem linux magazin kaufen

im endeffekt langt emerge iproute2, mehr dazu siehe oben  :Wink: 

----------

